# abruzzi



## sidowen

I have moved to Secinaro near Sulmona . Anyone else live nearby.? I am doing up an old casa. All the work myself mainly as a hobby and also to save money and time as the workmen seem to live in a world of tomorows. I spent time in hospital . falling through the ceiling and breaking a shoulder. ( one of the hazards of working on your own) Also I have been broken into when I was over here recovering. Its not all bad . I feel like a frontersman , as the only English man that spends more than 4 months a year there. And the countryside is spectacular. I can see right down the valley from my window.


----------



## MichelleAlison

Hi Sid and welcome to the forum.

Where are you? I am too lazy to look it up on the internet?

Regards

Michelle


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum. I moved your post to the Italian forum, so it would be seen by people who know where Abruzzi is. And six lashes with a wet noodle if I'm wrong and it isn't in Italy!


----------



## sidowen

abruzzi is two hours from rome . have I got the right forum. ?


----------



## cardi

Hi Sid,
I am looking to buy in that area. We have a house in France that I have done up but is now bigger than we need as the kids have grown and my wife fancies Italy. A bit of a worry that you had a break in because rural crime in France is almost unknown and we never lock our door even when we are away for 6 months which is nice. I don't have a problem with the language as I am fairly competent in the latin languages (not Romanian). Your advice would be appreciated.


----------



## sidowen

I found the place I live in from a website called casa-italia.dk. its run by a danish couple who do all the work ( buying etc). the prices are very reasonable and where I live is only i hour from the Adriatic and 2 from rome . I live on the edge of the national park in a small hill top village , 350 inhabitants. 3 shops 2 bars very beautiful, in the mountains . Mostly Romans come to their casas in August when the piazza is flooded with all sorts of people and all ages. good luck.


----------



## niklyn3

*Hello Sid*

My name is Nikki and I am from the US. My mother was born in Pacentro. I have always been interested in visiting but lately I am, I guess for lack of a better phrase, bored with life, and now have daily fantasies about just picking up and going. So if you have any information about that town I would be interested in hearing about it?

Thank you


----------



## sidowen

*secinaro*

its the other side of Sulmona Abruzzi in central Italy full of Roman expats. . you can find it on the net. gorgeous place.


----------



## sidowen

Sulmona is In Italy 2 hours form Rome. Secinaro is just under an hour from Sulmona along a beautiful mountain forest road.


----------

